

WordPress site in 24 hour for $1000 - thatusertwo

I'm curious about peoples thoughts on such a product. There would have to be clear requirements, like content already created and use of an already existing template with a little customization.<p>Anyhow is this a ridiculous idea?
======
MarlonPro
Elance would deliver in shorter turnaround on 1/10th of that amount (or even
lesser). I am not trying to spoil your idea but this is the reality. If you
can surmount that possible hurdle, then your idea might just be great. But
until then...

~~~
thatusertwo
Yeah, that is a serious concern. Its hard to compete with people who can live
for a week on what I need in a day.

~~~
MarlonPro
But you know that, on the right market, many companies are willing to pay
$1,000 for that kind of service. I'm sure there is a market for such service.

------
debacle
We regularly do 800-1600 dollar WordPress sites in a similar timeframe
(assuming 24 hours = 3 business days).

These sites are fully customized, and include design.

~~~
thatusertwo
I meant a 24 hour period, so 1 pm on Monday to 1 pm on Tuesday. The idea would
be the quick turn around, I assume we'd need to give service on par with you
and your company.

~~~
debacle
For a 24 hour turnaround we'd charge a 100% markup, so 1600-3200.

------
pkhamre
Why would I choose a $1000-solution when I can use wordpress.com for free or a
minimal fee for more customization?

~~~
thatusertwo
We obviously have to offer much more then the free solution.

------
thatusertwo
This is why I like Hacker News, its a good way to quickly evaluate an idea.

------
donbronson
Seems expensive for existing template and little customization.

